# Sticker Printing - Advice Needed



## Jebula999 (17/2/20)

Hey Peeps,

So it's not vape related, but I've seen a lot of them in the vape industry.

I'm looking to get what i think are called Vinyl Stickers printed.
They normally quite thick, white border, and a glossy finish. Basically a bumper sticker.
I've had vape related ones on my car now for more than 2 years and they still haven't faded or tarnished.

Does anyone know where i could get them printed in Cape Town?
I have a design ready to go, i just want to make sure i order the correct thing.

I'm only looking to get +- 100 printed, so not looking for wholesale supply.


----------



## Bulldog (17/2/20)

Greyhound Graphics in Montague Gardens
http://greyhoundgraphics.co.za/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (17/2/20)

@Jebula999 If you're on or near the West Coast, PixBuzz Print & Promotions in Yzerfontein are excellent.
Contact 022 451 2228

And if you come to Yzer pop in to my place for a coffee and a vape!


----------

